# Goodyear Marathons On Outbacks



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Rich in CO and I met up this morning to get new Goodyear Marathon tires installed on our 26 RS Outbacks. It was a memorable occasion, comparable to witnessing the birth of your child.

In this picture, Rich in Co's 2002 26 RS is sitting to the left of my 2004 26 RS.










The Marathons are mounted and installed:



















The whole rig, white letters on every tire, ready to go camping...in 45 days.










Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, both of you guys!









That must have been a sight for the tire store crew, to see two of us roll in!







Did you guys get a group discount?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Congrats on the sharp new treads! She's got her dancin shoes on now!








PLEASE tell us, do you notice any difference in how the rig tows/handles? I'm close to switching to marathon radials myself, and am wondering.
Thanks, Fred


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's awesome Randy
To see 2 Outback getting tires at the same time








Yes please let us know if there was any differance in towing with the new rubber on.

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> PLEASE tell us, do you notice any difference in how the rig tows/handles? I'm close to switching to marathon radials myself, and am wondering.
> Thanks, Fred
> [snapback]97415[/snapback]​


Fred, I'll let you know after our first camping trip (and we are fully loaded up). First trip is in mid-May.

The Duros I replaced with the Marathons are for sale here. I am not advocating putting these used Duros on your Outback, but they would be perfect for a work or utility trailer.

Duro Tires For Sale

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice Randy. We have goodyear marathons on our utility trailer at work, they've given us very good service.

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

What size are the tires, same as before? Did you keep the same rims? They look like the stock rims. Where did the trim rings come from?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Raised white letters too? Way stylin'. They're purty.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

They look like twins! Those tires rock!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Some Outbacks came with the trim rings. I would suspect they are stock, but Randy would have to confirm that.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

GoVols said:


> What size are the tires, same as before? Did you keep the same rims? They look like the stock rims. Where did the trim rings come from?
> [snapback]97435[/snapback]​


I ask Randy that yesterday and he told me that they are the stock rims

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What...no chrome rims to trick out the package???


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I like the raised white letters. Very cool.

Chet.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

HootBob said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> > What size are the tires, same as before?Â Did you keep the same rims?Â They look like the stock rims.Â Where did the trim rings come from?
> ...


If I'm not mistaken the trim rings were stock up through 04. Our 03 has them, well 3 of 4 now, had a flat and the tire shop didn't put it on correctly and lost it on the last camp trip last fall. Need a new one for springs.

Great tires guys







I'm off next weekend to get mine.

Bill.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey all, the rims are stock, but those beauty rings on my Outback were purchased on eBay. Like Bill, I think as of 2004 Outback dropped the beauty rings.

Randy


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> What...no chrome rims to trick out the package???
> [snapback]97588[/snapback]​


better yet, how bout a set of spinners?









scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

stapless said:


> better yet, how bout a set of spinners?


You took the words right out of my mouth, Scott!

Then you would be down in 'da hood!
(At least, thats the way I am told the kids talk these days?







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GoVols said:


> What size are the tires, same as before? Did you keep the same rims? They look like the stock rims. Where did the trim rings come from?
> [snapback]97435[/snapback]​


Are these "D" or "C" rated tires?

Looks great!
MaeJae


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

They are the stock 205 C rated tires. Nice pic's Rady makes me think I should have went with the letters.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice Randy. I'll be looking at those when the time comes.

No chrome trim rings on my 04 either.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

3rd and final mod for the weekend was a new set of shoes for the OB.

Goodyear Marathons stock size on the 14" rims. Great looking tire but just got the basic black without the white raised letters. Easy install for me. Pull to Goodyear, wait 45 minutes and pay the bill of $86 a tire installed with road side hazard all the good stuff. I did have 3 of the trim rings but kept them off after in install of the new wheels. The clips started falling off on the trim rings so if anyone wants 3 trim rings there free plus shipping.

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Looks great, guys! Randy, you beat me to the punch with listing your Duros on eBay! I'll wait until you sell yours, and actually I can't sell one of them because of the wear pattern. I'll try to at least sell the spare. I upgraded to 15" tires, so I'll be selling tires and rims.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I sold 2 of 4 tires on eBay. Two had weird wear that could not be sold.

Randy


----------

